# Need Lorain smallmouth report



## engine31usa (May 14, 2008)

Have our final club tourney next saturday, and just wondering if the bite is picking up? Weather pending I would go as far west as Ruggles-to the east Avon point. Anything happening between their? I only know the community spots, but if they are their one can have a fun day. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am interested in a report also. We have a trip planned for Sunday the 11th....I have never fished for smallies on Erie....I am looking forward to it and hope the weather holds out for us.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

BTW..you might want to put this in the Lake Erie fishing report section....you might get more info there.


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

I'll be out tomorrow. Haven't fished that area in a while, so I can't really give you anything first-hand.

But if you're interested, from Tackle Warehouse, some info from the Northern Open a week and a half ago out of Sandusky. http://www.talktackle.com/showthread.php?t=802


----------

